# Help! I Can't get key out of ignition



## sanford7575 (May 23, 2006)

Last night while laying out plans to replace the head unit in my car, I accidentily left the key in the ignition in the "on" position. I woke up this morning to find the key still in the car and the battery totally dead and the car non responsive. The worst part is that I can't get the key out of the car. Does anyone know why this would happen? 

PS Yes, I've tried hitting the black key release button on the steering column and yes the car is in park.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Try turning the steering wheel from side to side when you are trying to take the key out of the ignition..It may be in the locked position,this will sometimes put the key in a "bind"..


----------



## sgt178 (Jul 14, 2006)

Take the cover, off on the back side of the ingintion switch right hand side white palstic housing. there is a peace of medal with a red tip , push it in and then press the key release button, same thing happend to me.


----------



## jonesalexr (Aug 6, 2006)

actually the easiest thing to do is put some juice on your battery and pull it out. its a stupid thing but the maximas need juice to pull the key out of the ignition and also to pop the trunk. learned that the hard way, left lights on and had jumper cables in trunk. i couldnt get them out


----------



## Revaehj (Aug 18, 2014)

I have an 06' Armada. Couldn't get the key out no matter what I did. I noticed also that I didn't have any power so I jumped the battery & the key came right out. Turns out I had a loose connection & some corrosion on one of the leads. Check your battery.


----------

